# اكاديمية الشرق تقدم مجانا حزمة متنوعة من الاختبارات المفيدة اون لاين



## محمد حسن (14 أبريل 2011)

اكاديمية الشرق تقدم مجانا حزمة متنوعة من الاختبارات المفيدة اون لاين

باقة اختبارات الذكاء أون لاينIQ TEST

مجانى يمكنك اختبار معدل ذكائك والمتابعة بأكثر من لغة ومعرفة النسبة المئوية والرسم البيانى الإحصائى

v اختبار الذكاء والمتابعة باللغة الإنجليزية

v اختبار الذكاء والمتابعة باللغة الأسبانية

v اختبار الذكاء والمتابعة باللغة الألمانية

باقة القواميس أون لاين

مجانى أون لاين : أقوى القواميس فى اللغات العالمية فى اللغات والفنون والقانون وغيرها

http://www.sharqacademy.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=279:2010-02-17-02-16-46&catid=95:2010-02-17-02-06-09&Itemid=153

باقة اختبارات اللغة الانجليزيةأون لاين

1- اختبار تحديد مستوى اللغة الانجليزية

2- اختبار تحديد مستوى فى قواعد اللغة الانجليزية

3- اختبارات فى قواعد اللغة الانجليزية

4- اختبار اتقان اللغة الانجليزية

5- اختبار القراءة والكتابة باللغة الانجليزية

6- اختبار مهارات الكتابة فى اللغة الانجليزية

7- اختبار معانى المفردات فى اللغة الانجليزية

8- اختبار المصطلحات باللغة الانجليزية

9- اختبار المصطلحات باللغة الانجليزية

10- اختبار تصحيح الخطأ باللغة الانجليزية

11- اختبار مهارات الكتابة باللغة الانجليزية

12- اختبار التويفل The TOEFL® exam

14- اختبار IELTS test

15- اختبار التسويق Marketing

16- اختبار الادارة Management

باقة اختبارات الذاكرة أون لاين

1. إختبار الذاكرة لقياس تذكر الأعداد

2. إختبار الذاكرة لقياس الدقة وملاحظة الاختلافات

3. إختبار الذاكرة لقياس التذكر والرؤية

4. إختبار الذاكرة لقياس التطابق

5. إختبار الذاكرة لقياس تذكر الحروف

6. إختبار الذاكرة لقياس تذكر الصور

7. إختبار الذاكرة لقياس تذكر الوجوه

باقة إختبارات التواصل اون لاين

الهدف من الاختبارات : هو معرفة التعبير بلغة غير اللفظية لاجراء التواصل مع الاخرين وفهم التعبيرات المناسبة على سبيل المثال

1. اختبار التواصل من خلال الجسد

2. إختبار التواصل من خلال العين

3. إختبار التواصل من خلال الوجه

للاستعلام : اكاديمية الشرق للعلوم التطبيقية - مصر

ت : 2320792 / 2320793 / 055/002 فاكس : 2320793- 055 /002 محمول : 0182793281 - 0181579744 -0193149136/002

www.sharqacademy.com

[email protected]

http://thumbp4-ird.thumb.mail.yahoo.com/tn?sid=70931694655385119&mid=ABVn%2BFcAAWhYTZ8xKg5VyBdP9No&midoffset=1_223224&partid=4&f=1322&fid=Inbox

http://thumbp4-ird.thumb.mail.yahoo.com/tn?sid=70931694655385119&mid=ABVn%2BFcAAWhYTZ8xKg5VyBdP9No&midoffset=1_223224&partid=3&f=1322&fid=Inbox

http://thumbp4-ird.thumb.mail.yahoo.com/tn?sid=70931694655385119&mid=ABVn%2BFcAAWhYTZ8xKg5VyBdP9No&midoffset=1_223224&partid=2&f=1322&fid=Inbox


----------

